# حمل برنامج إسقاط الكروكيات على جوجل إيرث



## وليد محمد عطية (30 يونيو 2009)

إخواني الكرام أقدم لكم هدية اخري من الهدايا البسيطة وأتمني ان يستفيد بها الجميع وننال الثواب بإذن الله وهي (برنامج إسقاط الكروكيات على جوجل إيرث) وقبل التحميل استحلفكم بالله بأن تدعو لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين وجزاكم الله كل خير
http://www.4shared.com/file/114917165/5b31e921/_____.html


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (1 يوليو 2009)

اللهم ارحمنا جميعا 
شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزت محروس (1 يوليو 2009)

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## f3mhx (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا 
الله يوفقك ويغفرلك ذنوبك


----------



## ايمن صيام (1 يوليو 2009)

الله يشفي كل مرضي المسلمين


----------



## محمد حسام علام (1 يوليو 2009)

اللهم اصلح شباب أمه الاسلام واصلح شأن المسلمين وارفع رايه الإسلام وانصرهم على الكفرة الظلمه


----------



## ممندس 2000 (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله 1000000000خير ومغفرة


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ............


----------



## aamas (1 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلا


----------



## nabil2005 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اللهم ارحم المسلمين و المسلمات الأحياء مهم و الأموات


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع و الي الامام دائما
جاري التحميل
ابو عمر


----------



## amr fathy (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك........


----------



## عرفه السيد (5 يوليو 2009)

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​


----------



## falconsky2008 (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج اللهم فرج كرب المهمومين وفك أسر المأسورين وأحسن خلاص المسجونين من أمة سيد المرسلين وامام المتقين وقائد الغر المحجلين حبيبك ومصطفاك سيد الخلق أجمعين صلوات ربى عليه وعلى آل بيته الكرام الغر الميامين


----------



## volcano222 (9 يوليو 2009)

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## odwan (9 يوليو 2009)

اللهم إنك تعلم مانخفي ومانعلن وأنت علام الغيوم 
اللهم ربنا إجعلنا خيراً مما يظنون ولا تؤاخذنا بما يقولون وإغفر لنا مالا يعلمون
رفع الله قدر الجميع ووفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## madyan (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي و جزاك الله خير


----------



## كوردستان (10 يوليو 2009)

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​


----------



## dode789 (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدااااااااااا


----------



## موالي (10 يوليو 2009)

*بخصوص البرنامج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

الشكرا الجزيل لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ونسأل من الله التوفيق والمزيد من التقدم

ونأمل شرح عن كيفية استخدام البرنامج بالعربي 
وشكراً


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي موالي ولكن الشرح مرفق مع البرنامج


----------



## موالي (12 يوليو 2009)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكراً الاخ وليد على سرعة الرد وجزاك الله خير

لكن عندي استفسار حول البرنامج هل البرنامج يعمل على جميع مدن المملكة ولا بس بجدة
اذا كان على جميع المدن كبف استطيع ان انقل المخططات من الاتوكاد الي الجوجل ايرث بالمنطقة الشرقية الدمام حاولت لكنى لم استطع 
نأمل منك شرح مفصل مع الشكر والتقدير

للمعلومية احداثي نقطة بالدمام 

في شرق العلا نفس الاحداثيات في الاسفل 37r
الدمام 39r 410329 , 2925711


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (12 يوليو 2009)

الاخ موالي اولا انت شغال فين في الدمام لان الدمام دي حبيبتي اشتغلت فيها سنتين وسبتها من شهور وسفرت مصر بس عارف مخططها ومعالمها كلها انت فين بالضبط شارع الامارة ولاالملك خالد ولا المستشفي ولا الملك فهد ولا المزارع ولا الخزان والامير محمد ولا الامير نايف وشغال في اني مكتب بالضبط لاني عارف مكتبها كلها تقريبا 
وعموما البرنامج شغال علي مدن المملكه كلها اكتب بس الاحداثي في الاوتوكاد وبعدين اكتب الامر بتاع البرنامج طبعا بعد ما انت تسطبه واتبع الشرح في الملف المرفق مع البرنامج والملف pdf وجزاك الله خيرا
ملحوظة يا اخي لابد انك تكون مشترك علي النت علشان يفتح معاك برنامج الجوجل ايرث وطبعا لازم تكون مسطبه هو كمان


----------



## موالي (13 يوليو 2009)

*مهم مع الشكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكراًالاخ وليد على هذه الردود السريعة انا شغال في مكتب امتار للمساحة
ما عليش انا حاغلبك معاي بس نزلت البرنامج وسطبتة وكذلك الجوجيل ايرث وعندي نت واتبعت الخطوات كلها بس الاحداثيات تنزل على r37 والدمام هي r39 
نأمل منك كتابة الخطوات وحده وحده او صوره عن كيفية كتابتة على الاتوكاد ونقلها الي الجوجل 
انا بالفعل بحاجة للبرنامج


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً
اللهم انصر الاسلام و أعز المسلمين


----------



## sense (11 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم ارحم المسلمين و المسلمات الأحياء مهم و الأموات


شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اياد المولى (12 أغسطس 2009)

غفر الله لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## bobyh4003 (12 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم ارحمنا جميعا 
شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## garary (13 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم ارحمنا جميعا
شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## garary (13 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم 
عند عمل السيتوب ظهرت الصورة هكذا حسب الملف المرفق.
ارجوا المساعدة مشكورا.


----------



## محمد الفجال (14 أغسطس 2009)

* شكراااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلا*​


----------



## garary (14 أغسطس 2009)

هكذا ظهرت الصورة .مالمقصود بذلك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## خالد قريسو (16 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم ثبت قلوبنا علي دينك


----------



## lotfyabdoun (16 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز / أشكرك على البرنامج

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فاطمة الموسى (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك جزيت خيرا


----------



## babankarey (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخ الكريم .......... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الحدادي (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وفي والديك


----------



## garary (23 أغسطس 2009)

garary قال:


> هكذا ظهرت الصورة .مالمقصود بذلك



فى انتظار الرد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد 3 محمد عبده (23 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ايديك و الله ينور


----------



## سامح ركابى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا وتقبل اللة منك رمضان​


----------



## مهندس مكة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Mr_Mentor (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر
والله يجزيك الخير

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أبوالمعتز (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*أخي العزيز وليد لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج ونزل كويس في السي درايف مع العلم بأني منصب نوعين من برنامج الأتوكاد وعند عمل الأمر الخاص ببرنامج الأسقاط من داخل الأتوكاد للأسف لا يتعرف على الأمر. أرجو بأن يكون أستفساري واضح كما أرجو الرد.*​


----------



## ramadan250 (19 يونيو 2010)

انا شغال فى الطائف وعايز اى افاده اللى يخليكم اى مخطط للطائف بالاتوكاد ويكون موجوده به الشبكه الارضيه للكابلات الموجوده تحت الارض الخاصه بشركة الكهرباء


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (19 يونيو 2010)

اعانك الله علي عمل الخير.......


----------



## ma79 (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khalid tawfig (20 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم شكرا علي البرنامج فهو فعلا برنامج جيد
ولكن بعد التجربة اتضح انة يعمل فقط علي zone 37 ولا يوجد خيار لتغير الي zone اخر
اي انة اثناء برمجتة تم تحديد ( 37 =zone )


----------



## علي فؤاد (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اخواني الاعزاء البرنامج يعمل علي z37 لان دكتور احمد الذي صممه كان يعمل بامانه جدة وصممه خصيصا لها
والحل اخواني هو تغير ال z نحول باي برنامج يحول الاحداثيات الي زوون 37 
كالاتي 
ناخذ اي نقطة من الاتوكاد ونحولها ببرنامج التحويل من ال زوون بتاعتي الي زوون 37
ثم ناخذ ناتج التحويل ونعمل move للمخطط بتاعي من النقطة الاولي للناتج 
ثم بعد ذلك نسقط المخطط
ارجو الدعاء


----------



## عادل 1980 (20 يونيو 2010)

اللهم إغفر لــ وليد محمد عطية وإرحمه
وإغفر لنا وإرحمنا
وإغفر لمن شارك فى هذا الملتقى وإرحمه
وإغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات وإرحمنا جميعاً

اللهم آمين


----------



## حسام يونس (20 يونيو 2010)

اللهم ارحم المسلمين


----------



## عبدالله لصور (7 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل ؟!


على العموم مشكور على المجهود


----------



## منصور محمود ج (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (11 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويهديك ويدخلك الجنه والمسلمين..............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو شكة (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mostafammy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج مش شغال على اتوكاد 2011


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وفي كل من قام علي هذا العمل الممتاز


----------



## bilsou1 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*


----------



## ahmadj5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي البرنامج كان تجريبي فهل هذه النسخة كاملة لأن النسخة الكاملة لها دونغل و الله اعلم جزاك الله خيرا و مشكووووووور


----------



## احمدالجهينى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم ارحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين جميعا -- واغفر للمسلمين جميعا واهدهم -- اللهم انتصر المجاهدين المسلمين في شتي بقاع الارض-- وحرر المسجد الاقصي من ايد اليهود -- وارزقنا وكل المسلمين حسن الخاتمة


----------



## tbuly (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamdy09 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

>


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (7 يناير 2011)

مش شغال على اتوكاد 2011 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (8 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر اخي الكريم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

اللهم وفق وليد محمد عطيه وايانا و جميع المسلمين للاصلاح و الصلاح و الفلاح في الدنيا و الاخرة و اغفر ذنوبنا جميعها فانه لا يغفر الذنوب جميعها الا انت يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## darkoo_marshall (24 مارس 2011)

اللهم ارحم المسلمين و المسلمات الأحياء مهم و الأموات


----------



## adel104 (26 مارس 2011)

تقبل الله منك يا أخي


----------



## ehap (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير ممكن شرح بسيط لطريقة استخدامة


----------



## حمزه العماني (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## maxpayne2011 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ويكرمك ويكرم جميع المسلمين


----------



## mody21322 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم ارحم انت خير الراحمين واشفى كل مريض لا شافى الا انت


----------



## م ابوعمر (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفق الجميع ويهديهم الى الخير


----------



## عمر أبوالفتوح (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نورحمدي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الهم وفق جميع المسلمين واهديهم الي الصواب يا رب العالمين ......آمين.
:56:


----------



## سالم العدوي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=141302#ixzz1eCKhtHLs

اللهم ارحم المسلمين و المسلمات الأحياء مهم و الأموات


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## hamidbabiker (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم ارحم المسلمين والمسلمات المؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## رؤيا ايمن (23 أبريل 2012)

فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين البرنامج


----------



## fouadsoleman (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ammaro1111 (5 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود ولكن عندي استفسار نفس استفسار الاخ ابو معتز وهو عندما تكتب الامر ( gg) فان الاوتوكاد لا يتعرف على الامر هل المشكلة في اصدار الاوتكاد مثلا .*


----------



## slamo (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعمّار (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*هذا البرنامج رااااائع بما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ..
استخدمته فترة طويلة ، لكن للأسف لم يعمل بويندوز 7 و لا أوتوكاد 2011

دعواتي لمبرمج هذا البرنامج بالتوفيق و لمن يدلني على نسخة تتوافق مع ويندوز 7 و أوتوكاد 2011*


----------



## hassan.algabry (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يباركلك


----------



## eng-sharif (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوتقي (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.eid20000 (10 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
أخى الفاضل
الرابط لايعمل ارجو من الافاضل رفع رابط يعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيدمحمدين (11 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sasax (13 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً والله يعطيك العافية والصحة وتقدم الكثير والكثير


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (29 مارس 2013)

اللهم اصلح حال الامة الاسلامية جميعا ووحدهم على قلب رجل واحد واعزهم بالاسلام واصلح حال مصرنا الحبيبة وعم عليها بالامن والامان وجميع بلاد المسلمين امين امين امين


----------



## حسام الصاوي (16 نوفمبر 2013)

لا الة الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## mosqara (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم خير


----------



## m_m3737959 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هدايت الوندي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم ارحمنا انك بنا راحم واستر عوراتنا وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا.. آمين


----------



## bas1977 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
مشكوووور


----------



## الضباره (16 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا محمل اتوكاد 2013 ولما اضغط gg لايفتح الصفحة لتحميل الكروكي
الرجاء اجد من يجيب على سؤالي وشكرا


----------



## waleedale (18 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيه ووفقك في دنياك ورحمك في اخرتك واسكنك فسيح جنته


----------



## essa-92 (18 أبريل 2014)

اللهم ارحم المسلمين و المسلمات الأحياء مهم و الأموات​​


----------



## mohd ghalib (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يوفقنا جميعا و يغفر لنا


----------



## عبدالله عبيد 2014 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

اجرك على رب العالمين... في ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## سي سعيد (9 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا سيدي


----------



## eng_mohamed_alhdad (25 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله ووالديك والمسلمين اجمعين خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (25 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا :28:


----------



## مالك الشحات (14 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

